# TX-SR607 vs. STR-DN1000



## acastillo383 (Jan 14, 2010)

:help:I’m am currently in the market for a new receiver that will let me fully benefit of my blu-ray movies. :scratch:I am currently looking at the Onkyo TX-SR607 and Sony STR-DN1000. :huh:Would like to know which will work best with my equipment. Right now I have... 
*Sony Floor speakers: SS-F6000 
*Sony Center: SS-CN5000 
*Sony Rear surround: SS-B1000 and 
*Sony Subwoofer SA-W3000. :hsd:
*Sony Blu-Ray BDP-N460. 
*Sony 52” Bravia Z Series KDL-52Z5100. 
*Nintendo Wii
*DirecTV HD-DVR Reciever
*Monster HDP 1800 8-Outlet Power Center with Stage 2 Clean Power

:TThanks.:help:


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
They are both fairly close in specification. Given your entire system is Sony, I would probably keep on going. On the whole, I usually prefer Onkyo for AVR's.

I would recommend getting a AVR with multichannel analog inputs and preamplifier outputs which is lacking in both models.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

Is there a particular reason why you are a Sony fan? My intention is not to rag on them at all, but in my opinion, they are not a jack of all trades company. I really like their televisions, but as far as their sound equipment, I think a lot of it is only average. Personally I think the Onkyo would be a better choice if you can break away from the Sony name brand.

However, as Jack stated, if you want to keep it in the family, then the STR-DN1000 seems like a close fit to the 607 regardless.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

My problem with Sony receivers is they are severely over rated, I know several people who have used Sony receivers from there ES line and all three of them are underpowered and have had failure within three years of use. We have two Sony receiver at work as well and neither of them impress me at all. 
I read somewhere (cant find it now) that most Sony receivers all channels driven cant even output 1/3 of their rated output.
The Onkyo 607 would be a much better choice plus you get Audyssey 2EQ, Dynamic EQ and Dynamic Vol something you dont get with the Sony.


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

I agree that having Audyssey EQ is the biggest difference and benefits. Even for those who don't necessarily believe in the equalization, the ease of set up, in that it automates the speaker distance makes a big difference, because I've never had very much luck trying to measure it out myself.


----------



## acastillo383 (Jan 14, 2010)

Well at the time i purchased my speakers they only reason i bought them was because i got them 60% off on black friday 2008. at that time i didnt do my reaserch on Sony, i always thought it was a good brand. I guess it only goes for their TV's. I really just wanted to get someone elses opinion on Sony i guess. I actually had bought the Sony STR-DH700 but i wasnt satisfied with the sound quality, so i returned it to Fry's and the sales man recomended Onkyo TX-SR307. i did noticed a better sound quality but i didnt like the fact that the HDMI was Pass-thru. i still have this reciever but trying to get rid of and upgrade to a getter reviecer that is not Pass-Thru. One thing i have noticed is that some blu-ray movies/concerts that have TrueHD sound dont sound that great on the SR307 im not sure if this is because the Sr307 is not TreHD compatible.


----------



## acastillo383 (Jan 14, 2010)

ok so right now Amazon has the Onkyo and Sony receivers at a reduced price. 

Sony STR-DN1000 for $328.98 
Onkyo TX-SR607 for $477.00 
Onkyo TX-SR707 for $659.00 

is there a big difference between the SR607 and SR 707? also since I only have the 5 speakers + woofer and these receivers are 7.1, can I set the receiver to be a 5.1? or split the 7 channels to be only 5?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The onkyo 707 has pre outs and that alone is a big plus as this gives you the option of adding an external amplifier to power the two fronts or all 7 channels if you so choose essentially turning the 707 into a pre pro. Any 7.1 channel receiver has the ability to run just 5.1 channels and will automatically do so if you dont hook up the rear channels.
The 707 is also the only receiver in the list that has THX certification giving you some very useful surround modes for movies.


----------



## acastillo383 (Jan 14, 2010)

So if i get the Onkyo 707 i can add the Onkyo M-282 2-Channel Power Amplifier and this will power the two front speaker better?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

acastillo383 said:


> So if i get the Onkyo 707 i can add the Onkyo M-282 2-Channel Power Amplifier and this will power the two front speaker better?


Absolutely yes!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Also. look at Accessories4less for Onkyo B-Stock. Last I looked, the TX-SR706 was available for around 400 Dollars. The 706 was last year's model and is very close in specification to the TX-SR707.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

